# Holding white cat item??



## Onyx (Mar 16, 2021)

I need this item, this person was holding a white cat on their person, what's it called and how do I get it!?


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 16, 2021)

I can't help, as I don't know what that is or how they got it either...but following because I also need.


----------



## daringred_ (Mar 16, 2021)

it was part of a leaf ticket clothing line that came out last month (along with a black version, some dresses/bags, and a white version of the black cat suit) and has since ended, unfortunately. it'll get reissued eventually, but likely not any time soon.


----------



## Foreverfox (Mar 16, 2021)

daringred_ said:


> it was part of a leaf ticket clothing line that came out last month (along with a black version, some dresses/bags, and a white version of the black cat suit) and has since ended, unfortunately. it'll get reissued eventually, but likely not any time soon.


Ahh bummer....I haven't played in a long time, serves me right I guess that I missed this item! Oh well, I guess I'm not missing much if I'm not playing!


----------



## udinafrog (Mar 19, 2021)

Oh, I missed that clothing line too, as it was in the months after the update that I couldn't play... But if I was to spend my earned leaf tickets in something, I think it would be on a cute cat dress that in saw just some weeks ago. Waiting for it to be reissued!


----------

